# Public Liability Insurance - Rental Property



## JohnGonne (23 Oct 2006)

Is there any such thing as public liability insurance for a renting a property? Just in case tenant falls or 'falls' down stairs and seeks to claim from landlord. I have rang some insurance providers without success -  didn't sound like they knew what I was talking about.

If there are contributors who have heard of this, I'd be grateful if they could post links. Alternatively, can you make it a condition of the lease agreement, that the tenant must have his own tenant liability insurance in place?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2006)

Yes - of course. Some level of public liability cover is normally part of both owner occupier home insurance policies and rental/investment property insurance policies.


----------



## delgirl (23 Oct 2006)

I have it with FBD - they call it Landlord's Liability Insurance.


----------



## Bgirl (23 Oct 2006)

Its called tenants liability.


----------



## Ravima (23 Oct 2006)

there can be a difference between Landlords liability and tenants liability. The former is the liability of the landlord and the other one could just as easily be the liability of the tenant, rather than liability to the tenant. both are very small words, but there is the world of a difference.

|I would think that what you need is Landlords liability.


----------

